# Plant turning brown.



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I am not sure what kind of plant this is, I forgot to take a picture of the name while at Menagerie. I planted it last Sat, and almost instantly (next day) I noticed that the leaves were turning brown. I am not sure if the plant is just adjusting to its new home, or if light or ferts are to blame. Any ideas?

*Lighting*
Aquaticlife T5 HO 48"
11 Hours a day.

*CO2*
Pressurized CO2

*Substrate*
Eco-Complete (80lbs) (with root tabs through out)

*Ferts*
Seachem Flourish once a week after water change.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

I am not familiar with your plant but since the leaves turned brown in such a short time...my best guess is that its being acclimated to your tank??

There are two main types of ways plants feed... roots and water column. I notice your root feed is well covered because of the eco complete substrate and root tab you are using. However, Seachem Flourish will only add micro fert to your water column, you still need to add macro nutrient. Its extra important to get this right because you use pressured CO2. I started EI dosing not long ago and totally happy with it. Its easier than I thought and there are a lot of good info on this on this forum!


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

03pilot said:


> I am not familiar with your plant but since the leaves turned brown in such a short time...my best guess is that its being acclimated to your tank??
> 
> There are two main types of ways plants feed... roots and water column. I notice your root feed is well covered because of the eco complete substrate and root tab you are using. However, Seachem Flourish will only add micro fert to your water column, you still need to add macro nutrient. Its extra important to get this right because you use pressured CO2. I started EI dosing not long ago and totally happy with it. Its easier than I thought and there are a lot of good info on this on this forum!


I should have mentioned I do have the other Seachem ferts, potassium and phosphorus and iron which I also started to dose.

I have been looking into EI, however the thought of changing 1/2 the water each week is putting me off it.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

OK..got it. Yes, I know what you mean. I don't do weekly WC too as I go easy with my dosage. I still like EI dosing though because 1) save $$; 2) have some degree of control over my fert dosage.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

03pilot said:


> OK..got it. Yes, I know what you mean. I don't do weekly WC too as I go easy with my dosage. I still like EI dosing though because 1) save $$; 2) have some degree of control over my fert dosage.


Where would you get the ferts and which ones would you get?


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

destructo said:


> Where would you get the ferts and which ones would you get?


You can buy KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, CSM+B or equivalent from most hydroponic stores in Toronto. I picked up mine from here: http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/

More useful info on EI dosing here: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12269

Cheers!


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

03pilot said:


> You can buy KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, CSM+B or equivalent from most hydroponic stores in Toronto. I picked up mine from here: http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/
> 
> More useful info on EI dosing here: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12269
> 
> Cheers!


I just sold all of those fertilizers within last 2 days could have gave you a good deal.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd agree and bet it's just acclimitising itself to the new conditions, the leaves were conditioned to the previous environment. Keep plucking the brown one's off at the base and within a couple weeks you'll likely see new leaves sprouting.

Looks like a sword plant, maybe _Echinodorus quadricostatus_... I think this is one of the species that produces runners instead of a flower stalk?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Most plants that you buy now days are hydrophonically grown. They often have to grow a whole new root system. Sword plants are heavy feeders and do best when planted in soil in a container. I have been growing sword plant varieties in pots for over 40 years with an inch or two of cattle manure on the bottom with no problems and great results.


----------

